# Continuously failing ISP/Internet/Network



## orkun (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi everyone. I have recently moved in a new apartment. At the building there is something like a centralized internet. There is a huge machine which is connected to every apartment of building via a cable modem(Netsys nh-300sp).Here is an image of system. And when I first came to apartment they gave me a username and password which I made login when i firstly opened a page on safari. When I plug in an ethernet cable to my macbook-air it connects and everything s good for a moment then it starts to kick me out randomly and continuously. When I look to Network Diagnostics: ISP is red, internet and network are yellow.
I tried also using a manual DHPC address, but then ISP is green but Internet and server are red or yellow. I cant even reach to modems admin panel, maybe because of the system of building. I took my macbook to an apple service but there is no problem with it. I asked for a new modem but it didnt work. Please help me.


----------



## nicksson (Oct 6, 2012)

orkun said:


> ... it starts to kick me out randomly and continuously... I cant even reach to modems admin panel... I asked for a new modem but it didnt work. Please help me.


Hi. As I know, this modem lacks admin panel (his manual : http://www.netsys.com.tw/support/manual/NH-300SP%20users%20manual.pdf

And if you changed the modem it and with the new one the situation is the same, also the apple service said your mac is ok, then i think you have to bother the person(s) (or maybe the ISP) who operates the NH-800SP.


----------

